
Peloton is DEPRECATED - llvim
https://github.com/cmu-db/peloton/issues/1491#issuecomment-455206979
======
bradknowles
Why would anyone want to use peloton?

~~~
llvim
for experiment and self study

------
anonu
Curious to know if anyone has used peloton?

~~~
llvim
it is just an experiment project

